# My New Kindle Bag



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

I am not talented like Patricia, but I did used to sew a bit, and had been missing the hobby. I see so many fabrics that I like, and would like to dress my kindle in them. So I found a pattern on the internet for a bag in a similiar style to one of my favorites, and gave it a try this weekend. I need to do a lot more practicing but it was fun and I am happy with it.


DSC04055


DSC04054 by Dragonfly Flickr, on Flickr


DSC04056 by Dragonfly Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Jayniepanda (Feb 5, 2011)

Good for you dragonfly - it looks very nice.  
Would you mind sharing the link to where you found the pattern?  I also sew, but don't have time to "play" and come up with my own pattern.  I've been inspired by all the lovely work on these boards 
Thanks very much.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You should be proud, that looks great!  That sure is a top notch zipper you put on that front pocket too.  Isn't it fun being creative?


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> You should be proud, that looks great! That sure is a top notch zipper you put on that front pocket too. Isn't it fun being creative?


Thank you I found the pattern on etsy at this link:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/62496646/traveling-e-reader-hipster-pdf-sewing?ref=pr_shop

Patricia thank you for the nice compliment, but you are a professional! 

Regarding the zipper, I don't think I will ever use that kind again, too difficult for my machine. But they were the only kind my fabric store had with large pulls on them. Not bad to work with in the front section, but up on top with all of the padding and layers, it was kind of a nightmare. I did enjoy the project enough to want to make more outfits for my Kindle though.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

That looks very nice - I love the fabric as well


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> Thank you I found the pattern on etsy at this link:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/62496646/traveling-e-reader-hipster-pdf-sewing?ref=pr_shop
> 
> ...


It's hard to believe how difficult it is to find nice purse zippers. In my town the only fabric store we have is Hancock's and they don't carry hardly any. It's even not real easy to find them on the internet. I've found a supplier on Etsy that I've been buying from, but she doesn't always have the colors I want.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

That is very nice.  I sew, some, and have made a bag for my K2i.  The hard part is the zipper, grrrrr, hate zippers.  You did a very nice job with them.  Thanks for the link to the pattern.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

That looks GREAT! I know very basic sewing - have make some very basic curtains. I have no experience following a pattern. I've thought about trying out a pattern for the exact style bag. Do you think someone using a pattern for the first time can do it?


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Ctychick said:


> That looks GREAT! I know very basic sewing - have make some very basic curtains. I have no experience following a pattern. I've thought about trying out a pattern for the exact style bag. Do you think someone using a pattern for the first time can do it?


I think you could do it, and when or if you got stuck, there are lots of places to get some help. (Here, or even the lady that sold me the pattern from etsy. I had written to ask the inside measurements before purchasing, and she offered her services for any questions that might arise).


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That is lovely!  And there is a lovely fan decal girl that would go with the Fabric in pink, red and a little bit of black.  Jason also has a screensaver of umbrellas to finish it off!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice! I love the fabric too.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> Thank you I found the pattern on etsy at this link:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/62496646/traveling-e-reader-hipster-pdf-sewing?ref=pr_shop
> 
> ...


I have that pattern too. I used it to make my granddaughter a little bag to carry around, she loves it.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

dragonfly said:


> I think you could do it, and when or if you got stuck, there are lots of places to get some help. (Here, or even the lady that sold me the pattern from etsy. I had written to ask the inside measurements before purchasing, and she offered her services for any questions that might arise).


Thanks! I think I might give it a go. That's the exact style case I've been contemplating on Etsy pre-made, but I hadn't really loved any pattern I've seen.

As for the zipper, I'm very lucky to live just outside of NYC and have the entire garment district right at my fingertips! If there's a zipper to be found, it's there! Many fabulous notions stores that sell wholesale, but allow everyday people to come in and buy as well.

What kind of zipper should I be looking for?


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

that looks terrific


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Just bought the pattern! Wish me luck!   I might be back here for some help.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Ctychick said:


> Thanks! I think I might give it a go. That's the exact style case I've been contemplating on Etsy pre-made, but I hadn't really loved any pattern I've seen.
> 
> As for the zipper, I'm very lucky to live just outside of NYC and have the entire garment district right at my fingertips! If there's a zipper to be found, it's there! Many fabulous notions stores that sell wholesale, but allow everyday people to come in and buy as well.
> 
> What kind of zipper should I be looking for?


I usually get the ones that are called "purse zipper" they have a larger pull on them and the teeth are larger. This bag isn't very big, I would probably get a 12" or maybe even a 14", you can always trim them. "Regular" zippers are 3mm, zipper purses are usually 4.5mm, or even 5mm.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> It's hard to believe how difficult it is to find nice purse zippers. In my town the only fabric store we have is Hancock's and they don't carry hardly any. It's even not real easy to find them on the internet. I've found a supplier on Etsy that I've been buying from, but she doesn't always have the colors I want.


Our local flea market used to have a guy who had an amazing selection of zippers. All lengths and colors and styles. He stopped coming about 6 months ago, and I haven't been able to find zippers that I liked as well since. I'm down to about 3 of his zippers now. In obscure colors that I can't imagine what I was thinking when I bought them.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I usually get the ones that are called "purse zipper" they have a larger pull on them and the teeth are larger. This bag isn't very big, I would probably get a 12" or maybe even a 14", you can always trim them. "Regular" zippers are 3mm, zipper purses are usually 4.5mm, or even 5mm.


I have since ordered some zippers from the internet that although I have yet to sew with them, my intial feeling is that they are perfect for this type of bag. I got them from the following website. The price goes down with bulk ordering, unfortunately I did not do that at this time, as I was unsure of them being good for the bags, but they are much better than what I was able to get locally.

http://www.zipperstop.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=garden_flypage.tpl&product_id=19&category_id=7&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=73


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> I have since ordered some zippers from the internet that although I have yet to sew with them, my intial feeling is that they are perfect for this type of bag. I got them from the following website. The price goes down with bulk ordering, unfortunately I did not do that at this time, as I was unsure of them being good for the bags, but they are much better than what I was able to get locally.
> 
> http://www.zipperstop.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=garden_flypage.tpl&product_id=19&category_id=7&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=73


I've looked at that site before, but in order to get a good price, you have to order at least 12 of the same color and I rarely do that, except sometimes with black ones. The lady I buy from on Etsy will let me put together a group of 12 from whatever colors I want.


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

dragonfly said:


> I am not talented like Patricia, but I did used to sew a bit, and had been missing the hobby. I see so many fabrics that I like, and would like to dress my kindle in them. So I found a pattern on the internet for a bag in a similiar style to one of my favorites, and gave it a try this weekend. I need to do a lot more practicing but it was fun and I am happy with it.


Practice, puh-leez. I think it looks absolutely gorgeous the first go-round. I tried making a little bag with a zipper once. It wasn't a completely disaster but I still haven't been inclined to make more of them. Maybe I will try again someday...


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow!  Look at YOU!!  What a pretty bag!  I like the nice pocket!  My VB cover doesn't have a nice zip pocket like that.  I'm so envious of all of you who are so talented!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Lizz said:


> Practice, puh-leez. I think it looks absolutely gorgeous the first go-round. I tried making a little bag with a zipper once. It wasn't a completely disaster but I still haven't been inclined to make more of them. Maybe I will try again someday...


Lizz, I used to be scared of zippers too, but it's true it just takes practice, and some good instructions. So many times, the instructions are just too complicated (to me).


----------

